# Heading to CFJSR, CFB Kingston



## Deleted member 585 (27 Nov 2003)

I applied for entry into the Canadian Forces as a Telephone Lineman in early February ‘03.   My re-enrolment into the Canadian Forces is nearly complete, having accepted an offer Wednesday morning, 26 November ‘03.  I am being given the rank of Private (3) (most senior private rank), with three years, 298 days (pensionable) credit for my 7 years of Reserve service.  I will be sworn-in on 7 January ‘04 and will report on 12 January ‘04 to the Canadian Forces Joint Signal Regiment (CFJSR) located at CFB Kingston, Ontario.


A little background for the civvies...  if you‘re not interested in military jargon or acronyms, skip this paragraph.
The CFJSR is tasked with providing strategic and theatre-level communications support to all CFJOG missions; as well as maintaining and sustaining strategic communications with all CF missions abroad.  The CFJSR, coupled with the Canadian Forces Joint Headquarters (CFJHQ), form the Canadian Forces Joint Operations Group (CFJOG), which officially opened its doors on June 1, 2000, is staffed with Navy, Army and Air Force personnel. Located in Kingston, CFJOG is built largely on the former site of 1st Canadian Division Headquarters and Signal Regiment and 79 Communication Regiment.


After apptitude, physical fitness, medical testing, and nearly 10 months of waiting overall -- it‘s tough to adjust from "hurry-up and wait" to "hurry-up and GO"!

It‘s been a long but worthwhile process, and I look forward to serving again as a Lineman in the CF -- and saying "good bye" to Eastlink Cable Systems after 2 years, for good.  FYI, Jim Carrey‘s portrayal of a twisted cable-TV technician in the 1996 movie "The Cable Guy" was not so unrealistic.  It should warn any would-be cable guy that it is an ill-advised career choice if you wish to avoid regarding many customers as "those idiots who wade around in the shallow end of the gene pool."  Laugh with me, now...

To anyone still in the process, hang in there.  It‘s one of the best choices you‘ll ever make.

Cheers!


----------



## luck881 (27 Nov 2003)

See you soon!  What‘s your report date?


----------



## Deleted member 585 (28 Nov 2003)

I report on 12 Jan ‘04.

Haven‘t decided where to live in the long-term, as the tasking of the National Line Work Centre includes frequent and lengthy out-of-province projects, so I‘ll likely remain in SQ‘s.  Heh, I guess I just decided.  

Cheers!


----------



## sudo-dragon (7 Jul 2012)

I am posted to CFJSR as a Mat Tech & am trying to decide where i want to live.  It would help if i know where the maintenance shop is.  any other info in that regard would be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## armyvern (7 Jul 2012)

sudo-dragon said:
			
		

> I am posted to CFJSR as a Mat Tech & am trying to decide where i want to live.  It would help if i know where the maintenance shop is.  any other info in that regard would be helpful and appreciated.



It's right next to my office. E30. Northside of Highway 2.


----------

